# Poultice boots which are the best??



## jen1 (20 January 2008)

The horse next door recently had to have a poultice. I had to do him a couple of days and it was a nightmare getting the boot off. He had an Equi boot with the metal clip at the front and 2 wires running to the side of the boot, the clip was a nightmare to undo, had to leaver it with a hoofpick in the end, and getting the damn thing off took ages, also as he wanted to keep putting his leg down. The owner had used the canvas bag type first but the horse managed to get that off during the night.

Also had to take a rubber Davis boot off a pony a few times last year and that was a struggle, finally got the knack but as she had arthritis she also didn't want her leg up for too long.

Anyway I thought maybe I should add one to my first-aid box and just wanted to see if any are easier to get on and off than others and also as my horse has huge feet I don't think I will be able to borrow one from anyone on the  yard!!


----------



## Sprout (20 January 2008)

I am using a Davis boot at the moment, and although it is quite a stuggle to get it off, I really do think it is brilliant, and worth the money.


----------



## carthorse (20 January 2008)

I used to use the equiboot but now just use good quality duct tape over a diposable nappy.


----------



## YorkshireLass (20 January 2008)

Gaffa tape over a napp... the ultimat lotech solution!


----------



## cyearsley (20 January 2008)

Having battled with two Equi-boots this afternoon have decided to stick to nappy and tape for tomorrow (oh with a bit of Dengie bag to waterproof it for the field)! Sometimes the cheap and cheerful way is the easiest!


----------



## Happy2Hack (20 January 2008)

I use a piece of shavings bag held on with bandage tape!


----------



## jen1 (20 January 2008)

I am liking the cheap solutions!! Although the horse with the equiboot got the gaffer tape jobbie of too that's why he ended up with the boot!


----------



## Morgan123 (21 January 2008)

hiya, try using a 'hoof eeze' boot! They're unbelievable! lightweight, comfy, don't rub, not too expensive (about £35+). they're made of neoprene aorund the fetlock, so v soft, and with a sturdy rubber bottom. very easy to get on and off, but also very secure. they won 'best poutlice boot' in your horse 2006 but for some reaosn only one lady in Wales sells them - however she's great and will send them for next day delivery if you need them (she just sent me one for my crazy gelding who won't have duct tape anywhere near him). website is 
www.equinepodiatrysupplies.co.uk
or email equinepodiatrysupplies@yahoo.co.uk
i can't recommend them enough! My 87 year old friend has one which she's had for ages, she raves about them, hers is in perfect condition even tho it's old!
also, i've found old macs pretty good though they do rub more than the hoof eeze ones. 
good luck anyway!


----------



## WendyB (21 January 2008)

Hi, I used to be in the nappy and tape camp until I discovered the hoofeeze.  Poulticing is so much easier and quicker now! I've even turned him out in it, although when he went kicking his heels up round the field it did come off.  I'd definitely recommend it though.


----------

